# Subtank Mini



## Barak (30/5/15)

Anyone in Cape Town have these in stock?


----------



## Barak (30/5/15)

Shot @Tristan for sorting me out.


----------



## Tristan (30/5/15)

It is a pleasure @Barak


----------



## Necropolis (5/6/15)

Sorry to hijack this thread, mods please delete if not allowed, but I am also in the market for one of these - anyone have stock?


----------



## Derick (5/6/15)

Our new shipment came in yesterday, so we have a bunch of Subtank mini's in again - we are in Centurion and shipping is free for orders over R500. With the subtank at R490 you would need to add R10 to your order to skip out on paying R50 shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/6/15)

we have stock... Subtank mini


----------

